# ?!!!Donau Stör gefangen!!!?



## rob (12. Oktober 2003)

hey leute!!!
ich komm gerade wieder von einer 2 tages session aus altenwörth a. d. donau und was fang ich unter anderem da....einen schönen stör so um die 3 kg.einen glücklicheren und verwunderten fischer wie mich gab es in diesem moment an der ganzen donau nicht.ein fischer der in meiner nähe war ,meinte das das eine kleine sensation wäre und hat ihn mir gleich aus der hand genommen um auch ein foto mit stör von meiner kamera zu bekommen :m ....es ist angeblich das erste mal das ein stör in altenwörth gefangen wurde.
ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob es nicht ein sterlet war ;+  :b  ,den
sie ja jetzt in der donau wieder besetzen....aber nicht in unserem abschnitt.
er war sehr dunkelbraun,die fotos von sterlets die ich kenn waren alle grauer....sobald ich den film fertig geschossen und entwickelt habe,stell ich fotos ins netz...hoffentlich kennt sich jemand aus und kann ihn dann bestimmen.
ach ja;der gute wurde natürlich heil und munter wieder zurück gesetzt!!!!
alles gute aus wien
rob #h


----------



## schlot (12. Oktober 2003)

Glückwunsch :m 
schön daß Du in wieder zurückgesetzt hast!


----------



## Kunze (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo rob!

Meinen Glückwunsch zum ungewöhnlichen Fang. :m 
















> ach ja;der gute wurde natürlich heil und munter wieder zurück gesetzt!!!!



Hut ab. #6


----------



## rob (12. Oktober 2003)

danke;mhhhh laut grafik müsste es ein sterlet gewesen sein,aber 
meiner hatte die barteln weiter vorne,wie der stör.interessant waren auch seine 2 löcher am/im kopf...seine nase,oder?ein uriger fisch auf alle fälle!!


----------



## gismowolf (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo rob !
Ein kräftiges Petri Heil aus dem Hausruckwald zu Deinem Fang.
Vor ca.20 Jahren wurden im Kraftwerksbereich von Ybbs-Persenbeug Sterlets eingesetzt.Ob in der Zwischenzeit nochmals
Sterlets eingesetzt wurden,entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Auf jeden Fall wurden vor diesem Besatz vereinzelt Sterlets 
gefangen.Man hat im Schnitt so ca.alle 3 Jahre gehört,daß
einer gefangen wurde.Ich glaube,daß einzelne Exemplare oder
auch kleine Trupps immer wieder aus dem Unterlauf die Donau heraufgezogen sind.In Ungarn in der Theiß sind Sterlets gar nicht
so selten.Ich selbst habe dort einige bis max.1,5kg gefangengen.
Ein Ganzpräparat mit ca.45cm Länge hab ich jetzt vor mir.Der Unterschied zu dem von Bernd Kunze ins Board gestellte Bild
(ein Dankeschön nach Sachsen)ist folgender: die erste Knochenplatte am Rücken nach dem Kopf,das Ende des Kiemenbogens und der Ansatz der Brustflosse befinden sich auf einer gedachten senkrechten Linie.Mein Sterlet hat 14 Knochen-
platten mit einem unter ca. 30° nach hinten stehenden Dorn.
Der Sterlet am Bild hat 13 Knochenplatten.Das kann aber vielleicht verschieden sein. Die Farbe ist vom Bauch bis knapp unter der Seitenlinie schmutzig weiß ,geht dann ins bräunliche
über und ist am Rücken graubraun.Der sehr spitze Kopffortsatz
ist genau wie beim Bild leicht(ca.5-7°)nach oben gekrümmt.Das
Maul ist kreisrund und beginnt beim hinteren Drittel des Auges.
An den Brustflossen kann man erkennen,daß dieser Fisch hauptsächlich so ähnlich wie die Barben am Grund unter der stärksten Strömung lebt.Da ist dann nachvollziehbar,daß man 
ganz selten von einem Fang hört,wenn`s noch dazu wenige 
Exemplare gibt.Du rob,bist einer der wenigen,ich möchte sogar sagen einer der von Petrus Auserwählten,die so einen Fisch bei uns in Österreich fingen und dazu herzlichen Glückwunsch.
gismowolf


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Oktober 2003)

Meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem doch sehr seltenen Fang.
Super das er nun wieder weiterschwimmt.#r


----------



## Babydorsch (12. Oktober 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch:m


----------



## Klausi (13. Oktober 2003)

Glückwunsch muss ich auch sage. Toller Fang, aber noch besser finde ich, dass du diesen doch selten gewordenen Fisch wieder in sein Element zurück gesetzt hast.


----------



## posengucker (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi Rob,

Gratulation zu dieser Seltenheit

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (13. Oktober 2003)

vielen dank,ich freu mich schon sehr auf die fotos.der war weit über 60 cm lang.gismowolfs sterlet unterscheidet sich also auch ein wenig von den grafiken.bin schon gespannt auf die endgültige bestimmung.habe noch 12 fotos in der kamera,werde die schnell verschiessen,damit ich zu den bildern komme.der fischer der dabei war(ich hatte auch noch einen freund mit,also waren wir zu dritt),fischt schon seit jahrzehnten in aw und meinte er selbst hätte nie das glück gehabt
einen solchen fisch aus der donau zu sehen.er meinte das ohne die fotos die wir geschossen haben,keiner seiner alten fischerfreunde ihm glauben schenken würden.ich hab ihn auch hoch und heilig versprechen müssen ihm die fotos zu schicken.noch nie hat mir bei einer bitte jemand so tief in die augen gesehen  ...er wollte mir geld fürs entwickeln geben,als ich dieses nicht angenommen habe hat er mir 2 selbstgebaute tiroler hölzel geschenkt....sehr nett!!
das ich den fisch überhaupt fangen konnte ist eh ein glück.mir ist nämlich etwas blödes beim anschlagen passiert.ich hab bei dem biss zu rute gegriffen,den freilauf raus und mit meinen blöden würstelfingern die rücklaufsperre unabsichtlich mit geöffnet......angeschlagen und zzzzzzziehh hatte ich einen grossen schnurballen um meine rolle.ich stand erst mal blöd da und hab danach begonnen langsam die schnur zu entwickeln.nach einigen minuten hab ich es auch tatsächlich geschafft(war schon kurz vor dem abschneiden um schnurrest mit der hand ein zuziehen) und zu meinem glück war der fisch noch am haken und ich konnte ihn ohne weiteren probleme landen.
lg rob


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Oktober 2003)

Glückwunsch und weiter so!


----------



## C.K. (14. Oktober 2003)

@kunze
Ohne jetzt besserwisserisch zu sein, Deine Bilder sind schön aber leider ist das eine total falsch!Der Sturius ist zwar auch ein Stör, kommt aber nur in Nordseebereich vor. Die Donau gehört da leider nicht zu. Es gibt meines Wissens bur noch ein paar lebende Tiere. Das was in der Donau gefangen wurde ist vieleicht ein lat. A.oxyrinchus (der eigentlich mehr im den Ostseebereich vorkommt) oder eine andere Unterart!

Ach ja. falls einer einen Sturius fängt und ihn lebend an der Organisation zum Schutz des Störs abgibt ist 5000 Euro reicher!:q


----------



## rob (14. Oktober 2003)

@C.K. na bei meinem glück war das ein Sturius 
wenn ich die fotos fertig habe schick ich dir eine pm zum bestimmen wenn es dich nicht stör t...das wäre nett
lg rob


----------



## C.K. (14. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin nur etwas in dem Thema, es wurde mir bei der letzten Gewässerwartsschulung aufs Auge gedrückt. 
Wen es interessiert hier das Protokoll:

Top 4.0
Die Wiedereinbürgerung des Störs in Deutschland
Referendar: J. Gassner, Vorsitzender zur Gesellschaft zur Rettung des Störs

4.1
Vorstellung der internationalen Gesellschaft

4.2
Vorstellung des Projektes
Wo sind die Laichgründe / Beschreibung der Lebensräume / Genetik / Vermehrung und Aufzucht

4.3
Bestandsentwicklung in der Ostsee 
Die Bestandsentwicklung ist rückläufig teils durch die Überfischung als es noch genug Störe gab, teils durch den Umbau der Flüsse, frühere Laichgebiete in der Elbe sind unwiederbringlich zerstört oder den Fischen nicht mehr zugänglich

4.4
Lebensräume schaffen
Erster Beginn der Schaffung von Lebensräumen ist die Oder um die Population des Ostseestörs wieder aufzubauen. Problem ist die Schaffung einer reinrassigen Störpopulation da es noch Unterarten verschiedener Störe gibt, die aber nicht in hiesige Gewässer gehören. Teils sind sie vorhanden, durch entweichen von Zuchtteichen, teils weil sie Gartenteichbesitzern zu groß werden. Für die Ostsee soll der lat. A.oxyrinchus angesiedelt werden für den Nordseebereich ist die Sorte lat. Sturius vorgesehen. Von den Nordseestören gibt es fast keine vorhandenen wildlebenden Tiere mehr, darum setzt die Organisation ein „Kopfgeld“ von 5000 Euro für jeden lebenden Stör aus. Für die Sorte die in der Ostsee wieder angesiedelt werden soll, gilt das nicht, da sie noch in ausreichender Zahl in Amerika vorkommen.

4.5
Besatz
Besatz wird in der Größenordnung von 3gr pro Fisch wird angestrebt, da hier der Fisch sein Gewässer noch aufsucht wenn er laichfähig ist. Leider sind hier deutliche Verluste durch Raubfische zu erwarten.
Für die Ostsee ist der Besatzbeginn für 2005 vorgesehen
Für die Nordsee ist durch die wenigen Elterntiere ein frühester  Beginn um 2007 vorgesehen. 
Die Laufzeit des Projektes wird durch den langsamen Wuchs der Störe 1-1,5 Menschengenerationen betragen, bis sich größere Erfolge einstellen werden.


----------



## fischerwahn (14. Oktober 2003)

rob!

"RESPEKT" von meiner seite für deinen fang - sollte es tatsächlich ein stör gewesen sein ist es tatsächlich eine sensation! der letzte wurde etwa von 50-60 jahren gefangen (hab ich von unserem zittrigen vogelfreund)

bezüglich sterlet kann ich mich erinnern das in den letzten jahren mehrmals welche  oberhalb des steinwalles in die kamp eingesetzt wurden


----------



## Mucki (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo C.K.

möchte ebenfalls nicht besserwisserisch sein, aber,

erstens sollten wir warten bis die Fotos da sind,
zweitens kommt Acipenser sturio nicht nur in der Norsee vor sonder auch im Nordatlantic, nördliche Küsten des Mittelmeeres und im Schwarzen Meer. siehe hierzu folgenden link:  http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Acipenser&speciesname=sturio

Was den Acipenser oxicrynchus oder auch Atlantischer Stör angeht kommt der am allerwenigsten in der Donau vor. Sein Vorkommen erstreckt sich auf westlichen und nordwestlichen  Atlantic, sprich Labrador, Neufundland, Kanada bis Florida. Hier der Info-link: http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/...e=Acipenser&speciesname=oxyrinchus oxyrinchus

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der gefangene Fisch ein Sterlet ist, ist relativ hoch. Warten wir die Fotos ab.
Diese Störart kommt in der Donau relativ häufig vor und wird hin und wieder selbst in den Unterläufen von Inn, Isar und Lech gefangen.

Der Stör der mit dem Sterlet, Acipenser ruthenus, noch am ehesten verwechselt werden kann ist der Sibirische Stör, Accipenser baerii, der aber in der Donau kein natürliches Verbreitungsgebiet hat, der aber über illegalen Besatz in das Flußsystem gekommen ist.
Die Grundfärbung beim Sibirischen Stör geht aber mehr ins schwarze, im Gegensatz zum Sterlet der eher braun ist. Außerdem ist beim Sterlet die Schnauze wesentlich länger und spitzer und er bleibt wesentlich kleiner.

Übrigens kommen in der Donau noch mehr Störarten vor obwohl die meisten nur noch bis zu Eiseren Tor ihre Laichwanderungen unternehmen können.
Dazu gehören der Beluga ( Huso huso), http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Huso&speciesname=huso
der Sternhausen ( acipenser Stellatus), http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Acipenser&speciesname=stellatus
der Waxdick (Acipenser gueldenstaedtii), http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/...nusname=Acipenser&speciesname=gueldenstaedtii 
und der Glattdick (Acipenser nudiventris), http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Acipenser&speciesname=nudiventris

Von diesen drei erstgenannten stammen übrigens die Kaviarsorten Beluga, Sevruga und Ossietra.

mfG
Mucki.


----------



## C.K. (15. Oktober 2003)

Stört mich überhaupt nicht, es gibt immer jemanden, der mehr Ahnung hat! Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben, Schulung. Das was ich wiedergegeben habe, war nur das was der genannte Mensch so vom Stapel gelassen hat!:q


----------



## wolle (15. Oktober 2003)

dazu kann man nur sagen"HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH"
gut das du ihn wieder in sein element entlassen hast


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Oktober 2003)

Servus Leute

Stör und Sterlet sind nur selten zu fangen in der Donau weils zu Teuer sind darum werden sie fast nicht gesetzt. Bei unseren "Teichbesitzern" ist es jedoch jetzt mode diese Fische zu besetzen. Voriges Jahr hat das Hochwasser bei fast allen Teichbesitzern die Fische in die Donau geschwemmt. Wenn also wer nen Stör oder Sterlet fängt ist der ziemlich sicher aus einem Teich abgehauen.


----------



## Mucki (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Lenzibald,
ist zwar nicht ganz falsch was Du gepostet hast aber ganz so ist es nicht.

Speziell der Sterlet kommt gar nicht so selten vor. Gerade in Ungarn wird er sehr häufig gefangen und meines Wissens gibt es stromauf keine Barrieren die in aufhalten könnten.
Aber auch in der bayerischen Donau sind mir einige Fänge bekannt. Er unterliegt hier aber der ganzjährigen Schonung. Das ist vermutlich auch der Grund warum man nichts darüber hört, weil eben nicht darauf gefischt werden darf.

Ich hab z.B. mal einen unterhalb München im Raum Freising gefangen und selbst in München, in den Weihern der Isarauen, haben wir einen beim E-fischen erwischt. (möchte allerdings nicht ausschließen das der aus dem Tierpark ausgebüchst ist)

Anders sieht es beim Stör aus. Der bzw. die kommen in der Regel nur im Unterlauf der Donau, Im Delta oder im Schwarzen Meer vor und sind NUR zur Laichzeit z.T. bis Passau oder sogar Ulm gezogen (Hausen) 
Selbst in den Unterläufen von Isar und Inn wurden sie gefangen.
Seit dem Bau des Eisernen Tores ist es damit aber vorbei.
In soweit hast Du recht, das Störfänge hier sehr selten sind und meistens aus Besatz stammen. (absichtlich oder unabsichtlich, wie von Dir geschildert) 

Was die Preise anbelangt so ist es nicht so tragisch.
Ich selbst hab in meinem Teich 4 Störarten (Waxdick, Hausen, Sternhausen und Sibirischer Stör) sowie einige Sterlets. 
Die Setzlinge sind z.T. für ca. €1,-- das Stück zu bekommen.
Bei Speisefischen werden allerdings ca. 10-15 Euro per Kilo fällig.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Oktober 2003)

@Mucki
Stimmt schon das man Sterlets in der Donau fangen kann nur sind sie recht selten. Diejenigen die gefangen werden sind zu 90% aus Teichen ausgebüchst. Sterlet war ja fast ausgerottet in der Donau genau so wie der Huchen. Ich weis ja nicht wo du deine Besatzfische bekommst nur bei uns in Österreich bekommst mit sicherheit keinen Sterlet um 1 euro bei  40cm mußt mit ca 30euro rechnen darunter bekommst nichts. In einem Wasser wo Hechte und Zander vorkommen ist es nicht sinnvoll solch schöne Fische mit 3 oder 5 cm zu besetzen da sie als Futterfische zu teuer sind.


----------

